# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving over old Concrete/Pavers

## Chittas

Hello all,
Long time subscriber, First time poster. 
I am currently renovating a house in Fremantle WA and I was planning on laying some Crazy Paving or some Decking over the Concrete pad in the Backyard. I removed an old section of path that had sunk to square the pad up and I found the Concrete is only about 40mm thick and has been laid over 500x500 Concrete Pavers. These pavers have also been laid over fairly well constructed concrete pad below about 100mm of yellow sand. 
What sort of Base should I be laying the Crazy pavers on top of? My first though is to go right down to the lowest base and start at that level (use the existing yellow sand??), the Pavers have had some movement as the top Concrete has cracked at quite a few places. And If I was to lay some decking down should I be going down to the same level, 
I am planning to Sell the house once completed, but I don't want anything to come back on my work after it has been sold. 
Interest on peoples thoughts. Image attached so you know what I'm talking about. 
Thanks
Jason

----------


## shauck

I'm no expert but that paving height is getting close to floor height that building up anymore, is asking for water problems, even on flat area. I reckon, remove it all and start again. As far as the right way to prep the ground for crazy paving, that I don't know much about. I would excavate to make a very slight slope away from the house tho. Look long and hard at where you will be draining water from and too. Aggie drains may be needed to assist.

----------

